# Mead Frame ??



## Kaneskustoms (Jan 30, 2022)

You decide  what it is  looks like a Mead ?   The Badge shadow suggests  that..  This frame has been in storage a long time.

More photos on request 


Shipping  is $50


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 30, 2022)

Looks like an early 1920’s A&S built Mead motorbike, (like a Pathfinder, or similar).

I believe that a member (or two) might be looking for such frames or projects in the wanted forum.


----------



## Cooper S. (Feb 8, 2022)

How tall is the frame?


----------



## dave laidacker (Feb 12, 2022)

What is the hole spacing between the badge holes?

Thank you
Dave


----------

